# Trees .. After Dark.



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Some photo's I took down near the sea last night .. 

this one was on the way .. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.










9.









10.










11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.










24. back at my favourite haunt .. The Acropolis, Entrance









25.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Pic #1 Is that tree on it's way back from the pub? :grin:

I do like pics #2, 5 & 11 - The mix of deciduous and palms is rather surreal.

#9 is excellent!!! the trees through the fronds is wonderful ray:

At first, I thought5 #12 & 15 were taken in B&W, until I noticed the colour in the grass, no-parking lines and ferns etc. - Subtle! :laugh:

I like the building reflections in 19 & 20, another calm night at the marina :wink:

It took a few seconds for #25 to register what it was - Tree silhouettes against a very nearly dark sky with the stars above looks to be a very tricky shot to get right - Is there a lot of light-pollution there at night?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Re: Pic #1 Is that tree on it's way back from the pub? :grin:
> 
> I do like pics #2, 5 & 11 - The mix of deciduous and palms is rather surreal.
> 
> ...


:lol: #25 was just a 180 degree turn on #24, centre of Athens but somewhat sheltered from immediate light pollution, can't avoid pollution going to the sky of course, from the city .. worse thing about #25 was although I knew what I wanted to capture I couldn't see the screen due to the angle I needed against my prop .. some of the earlier photos also had stars in them, deliberately trying to get the starts into the picture


----------



## SherekaSanders (Feb 9, 2011)

These are AMAZING! What great shots! Trees tell the most magnificent stories...


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I like 2, 19 and 20. Great contrast and interesting mix of light and dark.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I have a "thing" about trees & the night .... taken in the early hours of Saturday morning, a week ago, when out with my cycling friends .. after midnight .. Full Moon .. started out during a beautiful Storm .. 

1.)









2.)









3.)









4.)









Are these examples where the rule of thirds don't apply .. or have I somehow followed the rules without realising it ?


----------



## bornwildsweetie (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice job. I also love night shots.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think they're a case of 'To heck with rule of thirds', they're just beautiful, period, full-stop!!! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

a few more of my photo's in the same vein as before ... back at that place where they have lit up the old Chimneys with red light ... there's a church that stands out and of course those trees that add to the mood .. 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this, when they were posted - It's hard to pick a favourite out of those


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

#2 is very interesting but I like them all.


----------

